# Just ordered a CRKT Triumph Folder. *Review and pics added*



## ambientmind (Jun 2, 2008)

I finally decided on a knife, I just ordered a CRKT Triumph folder, model 1031K. Anyone have one or used one? I just wanna know what you think of it. Thanks!

Edit 6/4/08:
I got the knife in the mail today, and I'm very happy with it so far. I wanted something for double duty, both for fine cutting and for tougher materials like rope, small branches and whatever else I might come across both everyday and for camping. This knife seemed to fit the bill for me. I was a little concerned about the weight, but its really not bad once its in your hands and has a great balanced feel when open. The Veff serrations are really sharp and seem like they would make quick work of rope and similar materials. The grips are well, grippy. The feel almost like coarse sandpaper, so theres no way this knife will slip out of your hand! The whole knife seems much more comfortable in my hand compared to the M16s, and I feel like I have more control over it. The "outburst" assisted opening is great, its very fast and takes little effort. But there is still enough resistance so I don't have to worry about it opening on its own or from being bumped. It also has auto-lawks, a second locking mechanism that keeps the blade from closing on your hand should you depress the liner lock on accident, definitely cool! I haven't cut much with it yet, but the blade is extremely sharp as are most crkt knives. Now for some pictures...

Left to right:
M16-10KZ, 1031K, M16-14ZSF, 2705KOD


























"Outburst" spring when closed





"Outburst" spring when open


----------



## CLHC (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Just ordered a CRKT Triumph Folder. Opinions?*

Is that the one by P & W Crawford? If so, we'd like to know your thoughts on it with pictures to boot!

Enjoy!


----------



## Kueh (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Just ordered a CRKT Triumph Folder. Opinions?*


----------



## ambientmind (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Just ordered a CRKT Triumph Folder. Opinions?*



Kueh said:


>



yep, thats it!


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Just ordered a CRKT Triumph Folder. Opinions?*

Handles are very aggressive and "course". Assisted opening is one of the fastest productions I've seen. 

Enjoy,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 5, 2008)

ambientmind said:


> I finally decided on a knife, I just ordered a CRKT Triumph folder, model 1031K. Anyone have one or used one? I just wanna know what you think of it. Thanks!
> 
> Edit 6/4/08:
> I got the knife in the mail today, and I'm very happy with it so far. I wanted something for double duty, both for fine cutting and for tougher materials like rope, small branches and whatever else I might come across both everyday and for camping. This knife seemed to fit the bill for me. I was a little concerned about the weight, but its really not bad once its in your hands and has a great balanced feel when open. The Veff serrations are really sharp and seem like they would make quick work of rope and similar materials. The grips are well, grippy. The feel almost like coarse sandpaper, so theres no way this knife will slip out of your hand! The whole knife seems much more comfortable in my hand compared to the M16s, and I feel like I have more control over it. The "outburst" assisted opening is great, its very fast and takes little effort. But there is still enough resistance so I don't have to worry about it opening on its own or from being bumped. It also has auto-lawks, a second locking mechanism that keeps the blade from closing on your hand should you depress the liner lock on accident, definitely cool! I haven't cut much with it yet, but the blade is extremely sharp as are most crkt knives. Now for some pictures...
> ...


Is that made in the USA?


----------



## ambientmind (Jun 6, 2008)

No, on the box it says product of taiwan.


----------

